# BIOS-Zugriff von Windows Vista



## Klumpfuss80 (2. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Kann ich auf BIOS unter Windows Vista zugreifen und Einstellungen verändern? Ich abe einen schon etwas älteren Toshiba Satellite L20-157, mein BIOS ist PTLTD  - 6040000 Phoenix NoteBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1 Ver 1.00PARTTBL. Mein Problem ist, dass meine Laptop-Tastatur kaputt ist und meine USB-Tatstaur beim Booten noch nicht einsatzbereit ist.

MfG

Schorsch


----------



## fluessig (14. Juni 2010)

Lieber Schorsch, 

ich fürchte, dass das so nicht geht. Man kann zwar mittlerweile über Windows neue BIOS Versionen aufspielen (wenn der Hersteller das anbietet), aber die Einstellungen aus Windows heraus zu bearbeiten wäre mir neu.

Da dein Gerät etwas älter ist sollte es eigentlich noch einen PS/2 Anschluss haben, an dem man höchstwahrscheinlich sowohl Maus als auch Tastatur anschliessen können sollte. Mit einem entsprechenden Adapter oder einer Tastatur mit PS/2 Anschluss solltest du ins BIOS kommen.

Im BIOS solltest du mal mit der USB Legacy Option rumspielen. Eventuell geht dann auch schon die USB Tastatur beim nächsten mal um ins BIOS zu kommen.


----------

